

Freedom vs. Structure …and Productivity - honzzz
http://www.dextronet.com/blog/freedom-vs-structure-and-productivity/

======
mhd
He lost me after the first two words of the main text. I've yet to find an
article that's remotely interesting after starting out with either Myers-
Briggs or Sapir-Whorf.

~~~
ZoFreX
It's hardly surprising you've yet to find one if you only read the first two
words.

~~~
mhd
Well, you know what Einstein said about insanity…

